# VANCOUVER, BC



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

To celebrate a new year, I was hoping that we could get a few members out for a get together!!

In 2003, we organized a Vancouver gathering that was supposed to meet at Stanley Park in August... quite a few members (over 10 at least) were interested in going and were planning on being there, as far as I knew. In between the time that we had started planning and the actual event, I went through some major life changes and was not on the message board as often to check in on the event. 

Well, the day came... I went... with a lady I met from a local support group (Freethinker's group!) and NOBODY ELSE SHOWED UP!! LOL!

So, my goal is to have another gathering, and meet some of you!

I know that there was a movie night that I missed  But it would be nice to have another get together sometime soon.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL Siddah, you still interested in a 2 person gathering  Where the heck are all the BC people? I thought there were more? Where are you located Siddah? I'd love to meet you, if you're up to it


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

Count me in! I moved to Vancouver in July and I don't really know anyone here yet, so it'd be great to meet some new people.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

For sure its OK!! I am hoping to get Betty out too, but she lives on the Island so not sure when the next time she can make it in. Thats so sweet that you met your husband here, awww. Unfortunately I'm pretty limited as to when I can get out... weekends during the day are best for me (hubby can babysit ) So we'll figure it all out! I hope to get a bit more interest before we start planning so we can work around other's schedules if need be.


----------



## MoonBear777 (Feb 13, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in hanging out. I live in the Lower Mainland, and would like to make some new friends who can relate to this disorder. 

Give me a shout!


----------



## MoonBear777 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have some suggestions. 

I don't mind seeing a movie next Saturday or Sunday, which will be Feb 24 or 25.

We could all meet somewhere central, like Metrotown or Coquitlam theatres.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

UGH I barely visit this site anymore but am still interested! If anyone decides on a plan can someone please email me?


----------



## MoonBear777 (Feb 13, 2007)

Although it sounds like a good idea, I think I will pass for now. I'm quite new to the forums, and it would be even more difficult meeting strangers with SA 'plus' not knowing them on the SAS boards. So...thanks, but perhaps in the distant future.


----------



## dphekt (Jul 17, 2007)

Tania..i'm dave from vancouver. email me when you get this!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Tania I am going to be back in Coquitlam for a visit from the Okanagan soon, email me at [email protected] we have or use to have each other on msn I believe lol.


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

possibly, maybe, perhaps 

might be nice, I don't really know anybody with SA other than my aunt.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

has anyone meet up in the the lowermainland area, I am going to be in the area in June for my aunts 65th bday in coquitlam, if anyone is interested for a gathering, I know there are some people out there that are up for it? Where are you all at?


----------



## sone (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey, I'm open to meet up with people here..


----------

